
Doctor saves life by sucking urine from man’s bladder mid-flight to NYC - happy-go-lucky
https://nypost.com/2019/11/22/doctor-saves-life-by-sucking-urine-from-mans-bladder-mid-flight-to-nyc/
======
throwGuardian
Incredibly heart-warming story, glad everything worked well.

From a legal perspective, if a doctor makes a mistake on a flight, is he/she
liable despite best intentions?

~~~
troydavis
At least in the US, no. Legislation called the Aviation Medical Assistance Act
only makes airplane first responders liable for gross negligence and willful
misconduct.

